

Ask HN: Trying to find a short story about a Turing Test that appeared here - zaptheimpaler

I've been trying to find a short story that was posted here a few months ago for a while now, but its eluded me despite relentless googling. I'll describe the story as best as I remember it here, I'd really appreciate it if anyone can tell me where to find it.<p>There is a scientist (or someone who is conducting an experiment) to test whether an AI passes the Turing Test. The test is conducted by the scientist conversing with the subjects and gauging their response. The whole story is a conversation between the scientist and the human discussing the test. At the end of the story, inferring from the dialogue between the scientist and him, the "human" finds out that it is, in fact the AI and not the human.
======
zaptheimpaler
Holy shit! On the 30th page of the results on HN while searching for this
story, I found another thread asking for the same thing, and its been
answered! In case anyone else is looking for it -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3628887> (HN Submission)

Its titled "A Senseless Conversation" by Zach Barnett.

